# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Zmirror, smart mirror and personal assistant, ICON.AI, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - ICON.AI

zmirror.com

youtube.com/channel/UCB8e7IpcnX9kKHEidh2Ph9A

facebook.com/zmirror.official

twitter.com/ZmirrorOfficial

"Zmirror: All-in-1 Smart Mirror&Personal Assistant" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Zmirror : all-in-1 smart ring light mirror. Pre-order now on Indiegogo

Oct 23, 2020

----------

